# Humidor supreme??



## Brendo87 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey guys, quick question.
Looking at geting a humidor and have stumbled upon a brand called Humidor Supreme and i am interested in a certain 20 Ct hi gloss humi.
BUT the website doesn't tell me what lining they use (ie, spanish cedar etc) :-x

Does anybody know of this brand/model of humi and what there full construction details are?

Product code is HS #8607N Hi-Gloss Humidor 


Hope that helps.

Cheers in advance, Brendo. :smoke2:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Post a link. IIRC, these were sold at Sam's Club several years ago and were spanish cedar lined. Ok, but not great quailty if memory serves.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

there are plenty of high quality and very cheap humis on the devil's site.


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

Please use caution before referring a noob to the devil site. This can be a slippery slope. I was referred there and made many a donation to said devil site. I told my wife Im just trying to help stimulate the economy but she doesn't believe me.:noidea:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

20count / noob = waste of money.
You will need a bigger humi in 1 week or after your first online purchase.

and this is the way it is.


B


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

A piece of advice from a fellow noob. Unless you are somehow restricted from getting anything bigger, i would strongly suggest you pick up something bigger than a 20 count. I went from a 20 count, to a 80 count, to a recent 120. 

I bought the 20 count first time i tried a cigar at a local shop, and filled it with the first sampler i bought. People give you "must try's" and relatives buy them for you as gifts when they run into cigar shops at malls... Long story short, went and bought an 80 count, and i used the 20 count to fill with house cigars for my brother in law to smoke, to keep him away from the good stuff. That got full, and i recently got lucky and found the humi i always wanted but didn't want to spend that much for 1/2 off, the store was overstocked.

I only smoke 1 or 2 max per weekend, but before you know it, even if you don't smoke every day, you will find yourself with more that you can house. 

I gave the same advice to a co-worker who recently bought a humi. Had his heart set on a 25 count, because it looked nice. He bought a couple of his favorites, got it filled up. I was at a local shop and they were selling all CAO's for 40% off because their clientele didn't buy them. He loves the America's so i got him all they had left, but im holding them for him because he has no space. 

My point is, if you can, get something in the medium range. You never know.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

stu929 said:


> Please use caution before referring a noob to the devil site. This can be a slippery slope. I was referred there and made many a donation to said devil site. I told my wife Im just trying to help stimulate the economy but she doesn't believe me.:noidea:


Duly noted my friend.:doh:


----------

